# my shed



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

Paul,
That's a good looking shed you're building. Thought I would post a few pics of mine...It's about the same size..10 X16. 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/dlh2dlh2/shed.jpg">


----------



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

Here are a few more pictures.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/dlh2dlh2/parking2.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/dlh2dlh2/parking.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/dlh2dlh2/tools.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/dlh2dlh2/mowers.jpg">


----------



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

I've got electricity, phone and cable run to the shed. The outside shower I built at one end is very handy because I can get FILTHY working in my yard. I ran both hot and cold to the shower.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/dlh2dlh2/shower.jpg">


----------



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

Oh yea...gotta have a restroom....

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/dlh2dlh2/John.jpg">


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

That is a very impressive shed you have there, dlh2! I like the way you store your string trimmers. That has given me an idea. Great job. :thumbsup: 

How do you like your Snapper ZTR?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Very nice DL! :thumbsup: 

I like how you have everything neatly arranged inside.

The men's restroom reminds me of a story that I heard. Don't know if it was true or not about a truck driver with a weak bladder. He used a funnel and a garden hose with a hole drilled in the floor board of his truck to help with his problem. I guess if anybody asked about the water dripping underneath you could tell them it was the airconditioner. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Very nice. Mine pales in comparason.

A little TO neat for me though


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking shed dlh2...Are those pictures recent? Cuz the weather looks appealing. I like your outside shower concept. Definetly a regional thing . Where are you located?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice shed..
i really like the bathroom....


----------



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone. When I organized the shed I tried to get as much as possible up off the floor so I could clean it out with the leaf blower. I'm in NW Florida and those pictures were made earlier this past summer before Hurricane Ivan hit us. What a mess....big trees down everywhere. I was very blessed in that nothing hit the house or shop. The Snapper ZTR and the Sthil chainsaw sure got a workout! Anybody that thinks a ZTR is only good for mowing is saddly mistaken..that thing got used like a tractor...dragging big sections of pine tree trunks, pulling a cart loaded with logs, limbs and other debrie, yanking ortamental trees back upright and pulling up small stumps. I can highly recommend the Dremell chain saw sharpening attachment also. 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/dlh2dlh2/P1010017.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/dlh2dlh2/P1010005.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v295/dlh2dlh2/shelf.jpg">


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

dlh2,
Nice neat shed! I've got 2 questions, what is the 2x4 upright structure for near the shower? Towel rack? And what are the 2 barbells for laying on the ground near your ramp? I'm gonna use several of your ideas for storing stuff if and when I scrounge enough material to build my shed. It is great to be able to put stuff in a specific place where I'll know where it is the next time I need it. Neatness saves time in the long run.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Very nice DL! :thumbsup:
> 
> I like how you have everything neatly arranged inside.
> ...


I can relate to the weak bladder, but i think i'll leave my floorboard alone. That's what all those coffee cups are for anyway. 


Really nice shed you have there dlh2.
That shower would be nice to have after sweating in the yard all day.


----------



## dlh2 (Dec 6, 2003)

bontai Joe,
That structure next to the shower is a little something I built to exercise on...dips, leg raises and chin ups. I thought maybe if I layed the barbells where I would trip over them, I might pick them up and use them sometimes. So far that's not working. 

Durwood...that outside shower really comes in handy down here in the summer heat...saves a lot of house cleaning and wear & tear on the house.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice looking shed! My shed once looked very organized until I filled it up with stuff to keep the garage organized. It is definately nice being able to find something when you need it. Now, I can hardly walk into my shed past 7' or so. Nice ZTR too!

I like the shower thing too. Not only for after yardwork, but I can get dirty enough in the garage to warrant a shower- but it wouldn't work here in Ohio.

The "mens restroom" reminds me of being at Buckeye Lake. We had a Clorox bleach bottle with most of the neck cut out for both men and women. You refuse to use it the first few times out, then before ya know it, "Hey, wheres that #*%& bleach bottle?" They were then officially promoted to the ranks of a true "Lake Rat".

Greg


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I still have the bath and shower in my shop that I put there when we were living in it....other than the toilet we don't use it much....when coming off the fields I end up using one of the showers in the house.....Probably because I have to keep a separate hot water heater which I have turned off is the biggest reason I don't use it...


----------

